# Army Cadets to challenge 500 kilometre urban expedition



## gwp (20 Aug 2008)

Sixteen members of RC Army Cadets will attend the 2008 Royal Canadian Army Cadet National Domestic Expedition and travel 500 kilometres between Toronto and Ottawa Sep. 1 to 15.  The cadets and three Canadian Forces Cadet Instructors will undertake a 13 day expedition that will involve traveling by mountain bike, canoe, kayak, and raft.  The quest begins in Toronto on Sept 4 and finishes in Ottawa Sept 15.  Along the way, cadets will pass through many Ontario urban centres such as Oshawa, Trenton, and Kingston and visit a variety of historical sites such as Fort Henry and the "Diefenbunker" and the National Parliament before returning home Sept.16. The concept of the Urban Expeditionis to illustrate that it is not necessary to travel to wilderness locations for adventure.  Throughout the journey the cadets will be challenged both individually and as agroup in an effort to advance their skills in decision-making, problem solving, teamwork and cooperation, communications, tolerance, resourcefulness and time management.  

For more information, keep watch here

http://www.armycadetleague.ca/Templates/expedition/national/home_e.html


----------



## Klinkaroo (20 Aug 2008)

Sounds pretty cool. Good luck to all who are doing the expedition.


----------

